# Latest Pics of my Yellow-nape Amazon parrot :-)



## Stevo2 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are a few new photos of my (nearly) 4year old amazon.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 9, 2010)

hi steve stunning pics as usual of your boy Danny he sure is an easy subject though !


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Sarah.. He is a bit of a poser isnt he... lol.


----------



## underbelly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Amazon Parrot*

Steve, I am envious. I am also a bird nut although I do not keep them anymore. I bet this little one would have a very cheeky nature. Great pics.


----------



## branca (Jul 9, 2010)

wow! what a stunning parrot


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 9, 2010)

underbelly said:


> Steve, I am envious. I am also a bird nut although I do not keep them anymore. I bet this little one would have a very cheeky nature. Great pics.





branca said:


> wow! what a stunning parrot


 
Thank you both.  He's an extremely cheeky, playful and affectionate lad!


----------



## branca (Jul 9, 2010)

how much did he cost?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 9, 2010)

branca said:


> how much did he cost?


 
A lot. Sorry if I dont answer that on a public forum.  I have PM'd you some information.


----------



## branca (Jul 9, 2010)

ahaha thats okay mate, he looks like a million dollars lol


----------



## shaye (Jul 9, 2010)

wow nice bird


----------



## dottyback (Jul 9, 2010)

Stunning bird! Strange question; did you bring that bird to Melbourne on a holiday some time ago?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 9, 2010)

dottyback said:


> Stunning bird! Strange question; did you bring that bird to Melbourne on a holiday some time ago?


 
Oh oh, sprung! lol.

My family is in Melbourne, so we're down there every year. Where did you see us??? hehe.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 10, 2010)

I am guessing an Amazon will be a few thousand dollars?

My dream bird would be an African grey or a small macaw..... maybe a Hahns Macaw!


----------



## No-two (Jul 10, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I am guessing an Amazon will be a few thousand dollars?


 
You can get them quiet cheaply if you know the right people. You could easily enough pick up a young bird for 1k if you do the reareing yourself though.


----------



## Varanus1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Steve, are yellow napes all that common in Australia? I know there's a fair few blue fronts and yellow crowns floating around, but I wasn't aware the yellow napes were in sufficient numbers to be sold as pets...

Would love to know the breeder 

Cheers,
Trent.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 10, 2010)

No-two said:


> You can get them quiet cheaply if you know the right people. You could easily enough pick up a young bird for 1k if you do the reareing yourself though.


 
I would much prefer to do the rearing myself. You nearly always end up with a better pet (if you put in the time).


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 10, 2010)

I now dislike you stevo. *silently cries*


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Varanus1 said:


> Hi Steve, are yellow napes all that common in Australia? I know there's a fair few blue fronts and yellow crowns floating around, but I wasn't aware the yellow napes were in sufficient numbers to be sold as pets...
> 
> Would love to know the breeder
> 
> ...


 
My guess is that are less than 100 in Australia, but they are sufficiently established and breed for long enough (20-30years +) that there's no real problem as keeping them as pets. This guy came from Priam, near Canberra - www.parrotbreeding.com.au



Jay84 said:


> I would much prefer to do the rearing myself. You nearly always end up with a better pet (if you put in the time).


 
I totally disagree with this statement. The pet quality of the bird has very little to do with the supposed 'imprinting' that might occur in the later stages of handrearing. It comes down to training and positive reinforcement. The risks of moving a young, unweaned, bird far outweighs the benefits. Much better to let the bird fledge and wean with other birds, at the breeders, and build on a well rounded young bird.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> I now dislike you stevo. *silently cries*


 


Can I get you a tissue?


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 10, 2010)

no, get me the damn box  when im older and have my own house, and im gettin either a macaw or an amazon. we've got a sun conure, a quaker and a cinnamon green cheek


----------



## 1issie (Jul 10, 2010)

wow very pretty


----------



## Varanus1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> My guess is that are less than 100 in Australia, but they are sufficiently established and breed for long enough (20-30years +) that there's no real problem as keeping them as pets. This guy came from Priam, near Canberra - www.parrotbreeding.com.au
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for that Steve; yellow napes are definitely my favourite amazon species and it's great to see that their numbers are on the rise here in Aus! It looks like Priam has had great success with the species as well, so I may contact at the end of the year to find out about availability.
> ...


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 10, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> I totally disagree with this statement. The pet quality of the bird has very little to do with the supposed 'imprinting' that might occur in the later stages of handrearing. It comes down to training and positive reinforcement. The risks of moving a young, unweaned, bird far outweighs the benefits. Much better to let the bird fledge and wean with other birds, at the breeders, and build on a well rounded young bird.



This depends. You can get a handreared bird which only human contact its had is at feeding time. Very little socialising or bonding, then once weaned left to its own devices...... leaving the buying with a ''handreared'' bird which is not necessarily tame.

The birds i have handreared i know have had lots of human contact, time and devotion into shaping it into a great companion bird.

If i were to get any pet birds in the future i would be after a young bird, preferably pin feather stage to wean myself.\

Saying that, the breeders you got your beutiful bird from look very reputable and experienced, the result you are obviously very pleased with. Gorgeous bird.... i'd be happy with it.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 10, 2010)

Fantastic looking bird. I was a bird nut as well until I left for travel overseas. All these exotics have come down in price quite quickly in the last few years. A few years ago I wanted to get some Green Cheeked Conures. I remember them being around 400 to buy. Now I see them for 50 dollars or so.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2010)

very nice! i have 3 eccies 1 male 2 female and a male blue and gold macaw called baby pair of rainbow lorikeets 4 scarlet chested parrots pair of eastern rosellas and 2 indian ring necks plus 4 peacocks and a hand full of chooks what is it with birds and reptiles they should have an addiction warning on them


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 10, 2010)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Fantastic looking bird. I was a bird nut as well until I left for travel overseas. All these exotics have come down in price quite quickly in the last few years. A few years ago I wanted to get some Green Cheeked Conures. I remember them being around 400 to buy. Now I see them for 50 dollars or so.


 
Hahaha - that's nothing, showing my age now but I remember when Green Cheeks and Maroon Bellies were $9000 a pair......:O



Sunny said:


> very nice! i have 3 eccies 1 male 2 female and a male blue and gold macaw called baby pair of rainbow lorikeets 4 scarlet chested parrots pair of eastern rosellas and 2 indian ring necks plus 4 peacocks and a hand full of chooks what is it with birds and reptiles they should have an addiction warning on them


 
Nice collection Sunny! Are they all companions or some in aviaries?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2010)

the eckies are companion and so is the macaw the rest are aviarie birds


----------

